# Lights of America 6,500K 65 watt PC Flood lamps?



## Adam (Oct 19, 2004)

I just bought 2 of these units to use over a new 29 gallon tank I will be setting up sometime in the begining of November. I have seen results as used over saltwater reef sump systems for growing macro-algae. I am just curious if anyone has ever tried these units over a freshwater plant tank. I got both units for around 56 bucks after shipping, so I figure even if they dont work out they arent going to set me back that badly.

The units claim to be as bright as a 500 watt incandecent bulb, and I found some of them being sold on Ebay as plant grow lamps, so I asume they will work... Any thoughts or experiences?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Where did you order them from? I love the lightsofamerica screw in 10 watt CF bulbs at Wal*marts - I use them in incandescent fixtures or desk lamps and they work great. They are also 6500K. The flood lamps have perked my interest.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't really know if it's a good idea afterall. The bulb gets immensely hot, the lighting spread is rather inadequate because it is a spiral-like shaped bulb that is screw-on, the protective plastic cover also reduce the light somewhat. Don't get me wrong, the light IS still bright even with all these factors. It's just if I were you I would rather spend the same amount and get a PC light system, instead of a flood light. I have one which I got(admittedly) on eBay. It has a touch sensor in which you can put your finger over it to signal it to go on. Like I said before, alot of people have problem with spiral-shaped screw-on PC bulbs because it doesn't really utilize its light spread very effectively, even with a reflector. I had a friend custom built one for me; I glued it to the light. Can't really say if it made any difference. If you really still want to get it, then I would advise building a DIY wooden hood that you can position the light in, in which you can remove its plastic cover. That way, the heat gets cooled down more and with a good reflector you should get more from this light. I haven't had the time to build mine so I just leave the entire flood light on top of one of my tank, above a cover glass, of course And I can tell you, it gets veeeery hot.

Paul


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I've used them with good success, but you have to modify the case a great deal to keep the light cool enough that the circuit board is not fried while you used them. I drilled a lot of ventilation holes and used PC case fans to blow air into the cases.

If you can get rid of the 'clear' plastic face of the case you will get more light from the unit.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

The one you are talking about, SirWrathful, is the same one - from LightsofAmerica? I actually have a specific use that I would be considering them for - a 150 gallon tub. I can't use any of the normal lights for this purpose, and I'm not going to wire anything into my house. I'm thinking if they are flood lights, I can hang them from a bar, perhaps. 

The LightsofAmerica screw in 10 watts are not spiral, don't get hot, and are fantastic for small tanks. I've only seen them at Walmart and they come in a blue box.


----------



## Adam (Oct 19, 2004)

I actually got mine on ebay as well. Brand new in box. After shipping I still got them for for $15 under retail.

I was planning on hosing them in a basic plywood canopy with the flood lamp housing sitting above the tank and outsidethe canopy. The canopy is planned to be roughly 8" tall. Lenses will be removed and hopefully if I can find them I will put one of the cooling fans from my reef tank into the canopy.

I have metal halide, and PC fixtures in storage, but because of power use and bulb cost on the MH side, and blub cost on the PC side, I opted not to use them.

To those of you who have them. The picture on their website shows them coming with a reflective "aluminum"(?) reflector inside. Is this not the case with those of you who have them? This is the image provided on their official online store.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

the 'reflector ' in mine is white painted metal.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I got mine at costco for 15 bucks, works well for my 26 gallon, but 2 would be optimum.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Home Depot sells these including spare bulbs. They do grow plants however reliability has been their biggest problem to date. Perhaps it's just a cooling issue as already mentioned. There are three models I've seen under the same item number over time at home depot, the first of these I came accross had a mirrored reflector, then the white painted reflector and the last model I saw seemed more like a white plastic reflector. I've seen a 90 gallon with three of these installed into the hood, looked nice and I believe only one died prematurely, haven't had any updates in a while though.

Giancarlo Podio


----------

